# substitute



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

What can I use to replace red wine or white in some recipes? I know it's a shame but I have to do it for a friend.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It really depends on what you are cooking. For red wine I have used balsamic or red wine vinegar (just a little). I have also used reduced cranberry juice or pomagrante molasses. For white wine the best thing to use would be verjus. It is difficult to come by but it is great. It is the juice of unripe grapes and is a wonderful sub. for white wine.


----------

